# Attention Hookers!



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Not like that, you sickos! :laugh: 


Just a little tip I'd like to share with you that you may or may not already know. Most people know that teeing off from the left side of the teebox gives hookers a better angle towards the fairway. So, the average setup looks something like this:


Tee marker feet ball tee marker

That's all fine and dandy, but there's a better way.


Feet Tee marker ball tee marker

Might as well give yourself as much room as you can!  

P.S. Lefties can do this too

P.S.S. Slicers are out of luck:cheeky4:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> P.S.S. Slicers are out of luck:cheeky4:



Bugger!


----------

